# is this a flower pistil?



## gladmar101 (Sep 22, 2014)

My plant is 4 week rightnow and I dont knw what is this in the center. 
Is she produce flower already but his just 4 week? 

View attachment 20140922_123201.jpg


View attachment 20140922_124058.jpg


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 22, 2014)

the top is just the leaf.  The next node looks like I see a hair????  even though 4 weeks is a bit early to show.  Ive seen it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2014)

No, that just looks like new growth to me.  Pistils are white and look like 2 very small hairs.

I look for preflowers at the internodes as they usually show there first.  Your plant does not have alternating nodes yet.  While I have seen some plants that do not get alternating nodes, virtually all of them do before they get preflowers.  How old is your plant?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 22, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No, that just looks like new growth to me.  Pistils are white and look like 2 very small hairs.
> 
> I look for preflowers at the internodes as they usually show there first.  Your plant does not have alternating nodes yet.  While I have seen some plants that do not get alternating nodes, virtually all of them do before they get preflowers.  How old is your plant?



:yeahthat:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like new growth.


----------

